# Stonewall Jackson on R.L. Dabney



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 13, 2008)

Mary Anna Jackson, _Memoirs of Stonewall Jackson_, pp. 254, 258, 304:



> [April 16, 1862]Dr. Dabney is here, and I am very thankful to God for it. He comes up to my highest expectations as a staff-officer.
> 
> [May 19, 1862]Yesterday Dr. Dabney preached an excellent sermon from the text: 'Come unto me, all ye that labor and are heavy laden, and I will give you rest.' It is a great privilege to have him with me.
> 
> [Upon Dr. Dabney's resignation due to ill health:]It was with tearful eyes that I consented to our separation.


----------



## TimV (Jul 13, 2008)

That ill health was haemorrhoid's. Jackson made his staff get up before dawn and the work was often on horse back....

Dabney did get in on the action, though, and during one chaotic moment turned the tide of an engagement when he organised some infantry and artillery into a force which stopped an enemy advance. I wonder if John Owen could multi-task for Cromwell?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 13, 2008)

> Dr. Dabney is here, and I am very thankful to God for it. He comes up to my highest expectations as a staff-officer.



I remember reading somewhere else that this one of the things Dabney was most proud of in his life. That Jackson thought well of him as not just as a chaplain but as an officer.


----------



## jogri17 (Jul 13, 2008)

if only they cared more about a biblical theology of humanity than pride in their state they both would rank as some of the most important religious persons in American history. Instead Billy Graham, Benny Hinn, and Mr. T are more well known than those two.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 13, 2008)

jogri17 said:


> if only they cared more about a biblical theology of humanity than pride in their state they both would rank as some of the most important religious persons in American history. Instead Billy Graham, Benny Hinn, and Mr. T are more well known than those two.



Well I would ponder that because of Thornwell and Dabney's residence prior to and after the war (read Thornwell by the way on the issue in his collected writings, it may surprise you) the academy shuns them for no good reason. Maybe if the academy cared more about biblical theology they would have us read Thornwell especially.


----------



## TimV (Jul 13, 2008)

> if only they cared more about a biblical theology of humanity than pride in their state they both would rank as some of the most important religious persons in American history. Instead Billy Graham, Benny Hinn, and Mr. T are more well known than those two.


Their State got attacked, and they fought back. Besides, I don't even know who Benny Hinn is, and I can assure you more Americans have heard of Stonewall Jackson than have heard of him.


----------



## Christusregnat (Jul 13, 2008)

Can you please explain what a biblical theology of humanity is? For instance, did Moses or Paul have a biblical theology of humanity? If so, how does that reconcile with whatever your definition happens to be.

Cheers,

Adam



jogri17 said:


> if only they cared more about a biblical theology of humanity than pride in their state they both would rank as some of the most important religious persons in American history. Instead Billy Graham, Benny Hinn, and Mr. T are more well known than those two.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 13, 2008)

Christusregnat said:


> Can you please explain what a biblical theology of humanity is? For instance, did Moses or Paul have a biblical theology of humanity? If so, how does that reconcile with whatever your definition happens to be.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> ...



 &


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jul 13, 2008)

jogri17 said:


> if only they cared more about a biblical theology of humanity than pride in their state they both would rank as some of the most important religious persons in American history. Instead Billy Graham, Benny Hinn, and Mr. T are more well known than those two.



If I am not mistaken. You know little of Jackson. He had a fervent theology of being humane. It was because he saw man's needs met in Christ. Jackson was one of the most major contributors to the religious life of the black individual. He sought their salvation fervently and if not more than his fellows. He put his money where is mouth and heart were.

He owned no slaves and sought for what freedom could be had for them. But their spiritual freedom was the most important.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 13, 2008)

jogri17 said:


> if only they cared more about a biblical theology of humanity than pride in their state they both would rank as some of the most important religious persons in American history. Instead Billy Graham, Benny Hinn, and Mr. T are more well known than those two.



Let's keep this thread on the topic at hand. 

Every mention of the name of Dabney should not be turned into an opportunity to criticize decisions made. Jackson was a capable General and Dabney an able theologian. You can't help but respect Jackson when you read his biography and difficult circumstances. He was respected by all he encountered and the man was incredibly disciplined. Dabney, likewise, has some works that are well worth reading by any man studying theology.

I don't believe to be a fan of either you have to lionize the men but, conversely, their names should not be a byword simply because historical ignorance has confined anybody who was on the Confederate side to outer darkness while sainting every man and politician in the North.


----------



## jogri17 (Jul 13, 2008)

I can respect Dabney but I cannot respect a leader of the Confederacy. It's easy for for white americans to say it was their homeland was attacked but bottom line Christians must be loyal the scriptures not their country or state. On this issue I side with the anabaptists. Since I moved from chicago to Quebec I've gotten a taste of what the United States will soon look like in a few decades.


----------



## Ivan (Jul 13, 2008)

jogri17 said:


> Since I moved from chicago to Quebec I've gotten a taste of what the United States will soon look like in a few decades.



Meaning?......


----------



## TimV (Jul 13, 2008)

> It's easy for for white americans to say it was their homeland was attacked but bottom line Christians must be loyal the scriptures not their country or state.



I find that really interesting given your hatred of Home Schooling and your preference for Public (i.e. State) Schooling.


> I can respect Dabney but I cannot respect a leader of the Confederacy.



Even stranger, as Dabney, as a staff officer and a prominent thinker was just as much a leader as Jackson.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 14, 2008)

jogri17 said:


> I can respect Dabney but I cannot respect a leader of the Confederacy. It's easy for for white americans to say it was their homeland was attacked but bottom line Christians must be loyal the scriptures not their country or state. On this issue I side with the anabaptists. Since I moved from chicago to Quebec I've gotten a taste of what the United States will soon look like in a few decades.



Are you an Anabaptist?


----------



## Christusregnat (Jul 14, 2008)

Joseph,

if you would be so kind, and have the time, can you please answer my previous questions to you? Also, it might be best to argue for a position based on certain facts that you can prove to us, rather than asserting things which (to this point in the thread) I have seen you offer no evidence for.

By the by, just as a historical reference, it was white Americans (as you say) who were attacking the south. It is also an undeniable historical fact that the Southern army had many black soldiers. Perhaps you can provide evidence to refute this?

Cheers,

Adam



jogri17 said:


> I can respect Dabney but I cannot respect a leader of the Confederacy. It's easy for for white americans to say it was their homeland was attacked but bottom line Christians must be loyal the scriptures not their country or state. On this issue I side with the anabaptists. Since I moved from chicago to Quebec I've gotten a taste of what the United States will soon look like in a few decades.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 14, 2008)

jogri17 said:


> I can respect Dabney but I cannot respect a leader of the Confederacy. It's easy for for white americans to say it was their homeland was attacked but bottom line Christians must be loyal the scriptures not their country or state. On this issue I side with the anabaptists. Since I moved from chicago to Quebec I've gotten a taste of what the United States will soon look like in a few decades.



Care to take a gander at the various affronts to human rights perpetrated by the Union before, during, and after the war? 

1) Suspension of Habeus Corpus

2) Draft Riots in New York City where thousands of African-Americans were slaughtered and lynched by northerners.

3) Camps Douglas, Point Lookout, Johnson's Island, and Elmira, NY prison where Confederate prisoners-of-war were purposefully not given blankets, proper food, etc... (especially Douglas and Elmira).

4) Reconstruction, look it up. Some of us are still paying for the illegal activities of the Union Army in our states.


----------



## CDM (Jul 14, 2008)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> jogri17 said:
> 
> 
> > I can respect Dabney but I cannot respect a leader of the Confederacy. It's easy for for white americans to say it was their homeland was attacked but bottom line Christians must be loyal the scriptures not their country or state. On this issue I side with the anabaptists. Since I moved from chicago to Quebec I've gotten a taste of what the United States will soon look like in a few decades.
> ...



*5) Slavery*


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 14, 2008)

Very true. The White House still had slaves up until very day Lincoln was shot.

The Emancipation Proclamation was the biggest piece of propaganda in the history of the U.S.

Reactions: Love 1


----------

